# John Taylor Bennet (john Lawton)



## john taylor bennett

I wonder if anyone can help me? I am researching the Flower Class Corvette, HMS DIANELLA,K07...She was 'adopted by Llangollen in december 1941 and survived the war, having been part of the infamous PQ17 convoy to Russia...Her long time Commanding Officer was 'Lieutenant John Frank Tognola RNR'...Can ayone give me any details of this mans life, family and career both pre 1943 and Post war...I do know that he received the MBE which was 'gazetted' 11 december 1945?.....yours aye.....John


----------



## J Boyde

John
I do have a copy Warships Illustrated No9. The Russian Convoys, 1941 1945.
The first photo in the book is the Dianella K07. There is some information about here experience on PQ17 and immediatly after.
Jim B


----------



## john taylor bennett

Thanks Jim...I already have the mag and pics...It is the C/O in whom I am interested, Being RNR he must have 'come into the RN' from Mercantile, One of the ex crew members from 'Dianella' thinks he MAY have been in Trawlers out of Hull or Grimsby, but I cannot find his name on registers....Incidentally, whilst 'Dianella' was waiting in Archangel to bring a convoy back to UK, The crew 'adopted' a Russian boy and even tried to 'officially adopt him to bring him back, but met with strong resistance from the Russian Authorities....John


----------



## toggy23

if you check the tognola clearing house on line you will find a family tree that includes john frank tognola, there is also a letter that may be of interest, my grandfather sailed the humber on the tug boats for some years

regards
jackie



john taylor bennett said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me? I am researching the Flower Class Corvette, HMS DIANELLA,K07...She was 'adopted by Llangollen in december 1941 and survived the war, having been part of the infamous PQ17 convoy to Russia...Her long time Commanding Officer was 'Lieutenant John Frank Tognola RNR'...Can ayone give me any details of this mans life, family and career both pre 1943 and Post war...I do know that he received the MBE which was 'gazetted' 11 december 1945?.....yours aye.....John


----------

